# Gorilla glue for stabilized wood?



## DaveM (Jul 17, 2007)

I have been using Gorilla glue for most of my wood pens, and Epoxy or CA for my acrylics.  I have never turned one with stabilized wood before.  I finally decided to try out the freebies from AS.  (To pretty not to use)  Any reason not to use the Gorilla glue.  I searched for stabilized and glue, but nobody covered this topic.  Would I treat this stuff more like wood or acrylic.  It is Box Elder Burl, and Birdseye Maple from AS, both are colored.

Thanks a lot,
Dave


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 17, 2007)

If that is the glue you like, there is no reason to not use it on stabilized woods.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jul 17, 2007)

I've had very good results with GG.


----------



## PenPal (Jul 17, 2007)

Dave,
Gorilla Glue can not be purchased in Australia since some person in New Zealand took out a patent copyright on the name. My son in law moved from England and brought me a container of Gorilla Glue that I used and really liked. I must admit the first time I used it the foaming characteristic was scary on setting.Now for some hundreds of pens of all kinds it has proved wonderful.On one occasion the timber had hidden chambers in it and the glue foamed out in places.

After drying I use a disk sander to trim the ends that makes the foam easy to handle and clean out with the reamer with ease,sticks like tar to a tomcat. Peter


----------



## PenPal (Jul 17, 2007)

Dave,
Meant to mention a hardware firm Australia wide markets Vise Supergrip Polyurethane Glue,waterproof,superstrong boatbuilders quality,sandable and paintable on the label.I bought the large one at first and it went hard after the first use. I now squeeze and seal after use and now only buy the 125g size,solved the going off problem.

Bunnings have hyper market hardware stores scattered about the country making it easy to access. Info at  www.vise.com.au   Peter


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 17, 2007)

There are several brands of "polyurathane glue" of which Gorilla Glue is but one...and one of the more expensive ones. Look for "polyurathane glue". I've found them to all be much the same, but two part expoy(5 min unless I have several pens to glue up, them I move to 15 minute or longer) is my glue of choice for gluing tube into blanks.Using 5 minute two part epoxy allows me to turn the pen in about 10-15 minutes with no problems. I have had the foaming PU glue push the tube out of the blank.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by pwhay_
> <br />Dave,
> Gorilla Glue can not be purchased in Australia since some person in New Zealand took out a patent copyright on the name. My son in law moved from England and brought me a container of Gorilla Glue that I used and really liked. I must admit the first time I used it the foaming characteristic was scary on setting.Now for some hundreds of pens of all kinds it has proved wonderful.On one occasion the timber had hidden chambers in it and the glue foamed out in places.
> 
> After drying I use a disk sander to trim the ends that makes the foam easy to handle and clean out with the reamer with ease,sticks like tar to a tomcat. Peter


----------



## DaveM (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks everybody.  I will treat the stabilized wood just like regular wood for gluing it up.  I have a pretty good drill down for the GG, so I will stick with what works.  (No pun intended)  I know this stuff will probably finish like an acrylic, so I will have to make some adjustments there.

Thanks again,
Dave


----------



## kent4Him (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> <br />There are several brands of "polyurathane glue" of which Gorilla Glue is but one...and one of the more expensive ones. Look for "polyurathane glue". I've found them to all be much the same



I for one do not believe all polyurathane glues are the same.  I bought a bottle of elmers polyurethane glue and found it a lot thinner than GG and not as good.  I mixed it with my GG and had reasonable performance.


----------



## Dario (Jul 18, 2007)

I tried Elmers and GG.  I prefer GG.  I will try Sumo next.

As to compatibility of the glue with stabilized wood, I think it works better actually since it won't foam as bad.  At least that is my experience with it.


----------



## babyblues (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> <br />...two part expoy(5 min unless I have several pens to glue up, them I move to 15 minute or longer) is my glue of choice for gluing tube into blanks.Using 5 minute two part epoxy allows me to turn the pen in about 10-15 minutes with no problems.



How do you apply the epoxy and how do you mix it to miminize waste?


----------

